# Do you get together with other seniors to do fun activities?



## Elzee (Oct 30, 2012)

Once a month, my husband and I get together with a group of other seniors to play dominoes. It is a simple game but it is so much fun. We focus on the fun rather than the rules of the game. Although it is interesting as to which team wins, it is not competitive but a co-operative game as we support each other. Some of us tend to forget a few rules from time to time. Sometimes, I think, there are a few who intentionally forget and others who are sharp enough to test and tease the others!  Anyways, we just have a lot of fun. Just wondering what others do as 'get-togethers' or fun activities with other seniors.


----------



## R. Paradon (Oct 31, 2012)

Sounds like fun, Elzee!  I tend to avoid seniors in activities  (although I definitely qualify being in that group) as most that I have met would rather "moan and groan" rather than have fun.  The majority of my friends are about 20 - 30 years younger and they are not in the "New Pain", "New Complaint of the week" mode.  If I knew any seniors here that were more youthful in their attitude I would really enjoy it!  Sometimes it is fun to talk about the "good old days"!


----------



## TWHRider (Nov 1, 2012)

We don't.  Partly because we live in the Toolies and "socializing" consists of a 10 minute road block, in passing, to catch up on the best or worst pieces of local gossip.

Also for the same reasons as R. Paradon.   We are frought with our own health issues but shut up and "keep on keepin' on".   Neither of us were raised to be whiners.

Around here, when someone asks "how ya doin?!", even if they know you just had heart surgery, the expected answer is not supposed to last longer than 60 seconds and that's a stretch - lol lol lol


----------



## Elzee (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, we don't allow for 'moaning and groaning' at our Dominoes games.  We are so busy having fun, that there just isn't any time for complaining about our aches and pains. What I have is NO patience for is when young people moan and groan about their aches and pains. I know young people can get sick and can get injured, but it is when young people complain about little injuries and a slight cold that really gets to me. 

I was raised with 'Chin up and carry on' and my parents could never understand why people would complain about being 'stressed' in this modern day with microwaves, cars with heaters and a washer and dryer.


----------



## TWHRider (Nov 1, 2012)

Elzee said:


> Well, we don't allow for 'moaning and groaning' at our Dominoes games.  We are so busy having fun, that there just isn't any time for complaining about our aches and pains. What I have is NO patience for is when young people moan and groan about their aches and pains. I know young people can get sick and can get injured, but it is when young people complain about little injuries and a slight cold that really gets to me.
> 
> I was raised with 'Chin up and carry on' and my parents could never understand why people would complain about being 'stressed' in this modern day with microwaves, cars with heaters and a washer and dryer.



Ditto all of that - lollol

My SIL's mom's favorite phrase was "for cryin' out loud, have a shot of whiskey and get over yourself" <----she only drank at weddings but that was still her favorite phrasenthego:


My husband deals with "work whiners", whose young selves are mostly busy texting and get in a huff when they actually have to work.  While he's not their boss, so can't say much, occasionally he reminds them if they don't like having to really earn that paycheck to hit the road --- there are a lot of folks that might even be better qualified waiting on the street.

By and large, our generation was raised to work hard and "keep on keepin' on" regardless of the pain and suffering:cheerful: 

 My biggest complaint is that I now fully understand what my grandparents meant when they said "the mind's willing but the body isn't" Boy that's a big ouchee to the ego of somebody that is not used to sitting still.  I suppose I should've been one of those over-active kids that needed medicated but dad put that excess energy to good use on our dairy farmlayful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 1, 2012)

Does mate-swapping count as a "fun senior activity"? 

I've spent a good part of my professional life both teaching and tending to seniors, and while I can fully appreciate their wisdom and outlook on life I'm not so crazy about some of their hobbies, whining being chief amongst them.

It's very true that as our lives become easier through advancing technology we have fewer and fewer real reasons to complain, but human nature will not be denied. We find smaller, more ludicrous things to complain about. The old Monty Python skit, _The Four Yorkshiremen_, where the old boys are sitting around discussing how rough they had it as kids, is priceless ...


----------



## R. Paradon (Nov 1, 2012)

SifuPhil said:


> Does mate-swapping count as a "fun senior activity"? View attachment 47
> 
> I've spent a good part of my professional life both teaching and tending to seniors, and while I can fully appreciate their wisdom and outlook on life I'm not so crazy about some of their hobbies, whining being chief amongst them.
> 
> It's very true that as our lives become easier through advancing technology we have fewer and fewer real reasons to complain, but human nature will not be denied. We find smaller, more ludicrous things to complain about. The old Monty Python skit, _The Four Yorkshiremen_, where the old boys are sitting around discussing how rough they had it as kids, is priceless ...



LOLOLOL!  I will never feel sorry about tromping through the snow again!  That was great!


----------



## R. Paradon (Nov 1, 2012)

TWHRider said:


> Ditto all of that - lollol
> 
> My SIL's mom's favorite phrase was "for cryin' out loud, have a shot of whiskey and get over yourself" <----she only drank at weddings but that was still her favorite phrasenthego:



I love it!  Did she have any more great sayings?


----------



## TWHRider (Nov 2, 2012)

R. Paradon said:


> I love it!  Did she have any more great sayings?



That was her most notable as she was more of a "look" person.  Her tiny little self could give "looks" suitable for any occasion:love_heart:


----------



## Elzee (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh, the 'look' from a mother. I know exactly what you mean. My parents would say 'Behave' in such a way that my siblings and I would know exactly what they meant - that meant, we better be on our best behavior or else!


----------



## barysardis564 (Jun 24, 2019)

Loneliness is never a pleasing thought. Especially in your old age, loneliness have serious physical and psychological effects. That's why I spend my mornings on a long walk with my neighbors of my age, hanging out with them for a while, and sometimes have a get together at night if we feel like it.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2019)

We don't go out and do a lot of senior things with senior groups, always want to, but by the time the day winds down, We are exhausted. All my Buds are senior to me, and we try doing things like young studs we used to be, but the body has a hard time keeping up.. Maybe give it a honest try come winter.. Might help pass the winter..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 24, 2019)

I wish that I could find a little group of people to spend time with.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2019)

Absolutely. I live in a retirement community, famous for its hundreds of great activities. I take part in several of them, sometimes switching around when I get tired of one of them.

Interesting how the age of "seniors" keeps changing. They used to be old people, now many of them are younger than me.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 24, 2019)

Yes we do. We get together and do a variety of things from skating, sailing, painting, dining to listening to jazz concerts. 
Companionship is important to health and well being, meaning mind, body and soul.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 24, 2019)

Yes, because my friends are my contemporaries and are seniors, too. Maybe I'm misunderstanding the "fun activities" portion of the question. We enjoy getting together and that's fun.


----------



## Manatee (Jun 24, 2019)

There are many activities here in the geezer ghetto, 9000 seniors.  There are more things to do in the senior centers and libraries in the surrounding communities.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 24, 2019)

We play bridge with other seniors once a week at our community center.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 25, 2019)

I guess I'm a real loner and want to keep it that way. Hubby is the same way. When the kids were growing up I got roped into several activities with other parents and hated every minute of it. 
Several years ago we went on our one and only cruise. As we were planning the trip we made darn sure we could have a table to ourselves for meals and no groupie activities. 
I guess we sound very unsociable but that's us. 

My sister in law seems to have a revolving door to her house. Neighbors popping in. One knock and the door flies open. Pouring themselves a cup of coffee, reaching in the cabinet for sugar etc. She doesn't seem to mind. Many of these people are from activities she belongs to.

In my home that is reserved for family members only and a few very close friends who always ask first. I don't need to find a member of some knitting club making a ham sandwich in my kitchen .


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2019)

I’m the same way Ruth. Our home is for family. I’m not ok with anyone dropping by without my knowledge or  approval first and even that doesn’t happen often. My many used to work shifts so half the time he’d be sleeping. People coming over would get the dogs barking which would wake up and then he wouldn’t be able to sleep with people talking. We don’t have a huge house; just average. When he finally did get off 12 hour shifts,? the last thing he wants to deal with is friends popping by. 
He treasured his privacy as much as I do which is why it works. 

Going out with friends for me isn’t that often. I’m not all that social.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2019)

No, but once I register at the senior center that may change.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 25, 2019)

I like to socialize but value my privacy too. Thankfully people around me get that. I have plenty to do on my own. Don't mind listening to the complaints of others. Some have problems not of their own making. Didn't know you have to register at the senior center. I thought you just went there and if they don't throw you out, you're in.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 26, 2019)

Judycat said:


> I like to socialize but value my privacy too. Thankfully people around me get that. I have plenty to do on my own. Don't mind listening to the complaints of others. Some have problems not of their own making. Didn't know you have to register at the senior center. I thought you just went there and if they don't throw you out, you're in.


I called them and they sent me a pamphlet saying I have to fill out some paper for them.  I don't mind but I keep forgetting to go there~I better write it down!


----------



## Laurie (Jun 29, 2019)

I tried bit they put me on the Sex Offenders Register!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2019)

Generally not with other seniors, but yes, we do spend time with other people on a regular basis.


----------



## Colleen (Jun 29, 2019)

Nope. We had our fill of senior "fun" years ago when we were "full-timers" and stayed winters in South TX in a retirement RV park. It was like being in grade school! We couldn't believe the arguing and pettiness going on. We had a small group of friends that we hung out with but for the most part, it got to be where we just backed off and stayed to ourselves and did our own thing.

Twenty years later, we now live in a mostly retirement golf course community...and we still keep to ourselves. We have our own activities and the "kids" come on Sunday's and we play Chicken Foot with them.


----------

